# Jeep ballast?



## darood01

Was wondering how much you guys put in the back of the jeep?


----------



## theplowmeister

I plug a #400 bumper into my class III reciver hitch.


----------



## thesnowman269

theplowmeister;887325 said:


> I plug a #400 bumper into my class III reciver hitch.


by far the coolest and best idea iv ever heard of


----------



## Luppy

I use sand bag tubes. Usually try to put a few
hundred lbs in the back above the rear axle.


----------



## theplowmeister

Luppy;887359 said:


> I use sand bag tubes. Usually try to put a few
> hundred lbs in the back above the rear axle.


I know theres not much jeep behind the rear wheels but move the sand as far back as possible, not over the wheels.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i would take the back seat out and use salt and sand 50lb bags as ballast 400 or 500 lbs


----------



## Hubjeep

A couple fat chicks work well.  



theplowmeister;887481 said:


> I know theres not much jeep behind the rear wheels but move the sand as far back as possible, not over the wheels.


Killer idea. Is that a solid chunk of steel?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Luppy;887359 said:


> I use sand bag tubes. Usually try to put a few
> hundred lbs in the back above the rear axle.


2 meter radio in your sig my ham test is coming you get good range with the 2 meter band ?


----------



## steel24

*load*

I put on a rear hitch carrier and put my snow thrower on it. Works good.


----------



## watchamakalit

In the past I have used water softner salt. Then when I am done plowing it goes in the softner. And in a pinch it comes in handy as a traction aid. I always wrap it in a plastic tarp to keep any leaks contained and spare my body any unnessecary salt damage. May run sand this year instead though.


----------



## darood01

*Added 150 pounds*

Strapped some railroad tracks that I got from a scrap guy. Adds weight without taking up any room up.


----------



## ken643

I love the bumper in the hitch method, awesome idea!!!!!


----------



## GNILOP

*Ballast*



darood01;887168 said:


> was wondering how much you guys put in the back of the jeep?


i put in 11 bags of salt pellets (440) lbs in the back and then in the spring i can haul them downstairs and put them in the water softner.


----------



## cj5

I have a hitch platform carrier I put sand tubes onto and then strap them down.


----------



## J-Quad

darood01;887168 said:


> Was wondering how much you guys put in the back of the jeep?


I'd say it would depend on what style/type of plow and mount you're using. Some combinations are much heavier than other setups.

I'd suggest you aim at trying to use the same amount of weight as the plow weighs in order to keep the total vehicle weight equally distributed on the front and rear axles.... which is always best for the best traction.

My first year of plowing I went light on my rear ballast and when I plowed down a slope.... I couldn't back the rig up! NOT GOOD!

J-Quad


----------



## martyman

Have to be honest that metal bar strapped on with hose clamps looks dangerous.


----------



## theplowmeister

Hubjeep;887879 said:


> A couple fat chicks work well.
> 
> Killer idea. Is that a solid chunk of steel?


No, 6 blocks of lead bolted to the C Chanel. Each block weighs about 70#.


----------



## T-O/Slim

While I think this is the best safest way its just not economical for most people, unless your an owner operator.
BTW where could someone get these weights?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## dyjk08

I burn wood pellets so I just put 8 or 10 40lb bags in the back of my Wrangler, works great


----------



## cj7plowing

I put 6 to 8 50lb bags in the back of the jeep right at the tailgate. I only have 6'6" blades on my jeeps though.


----------



## micklock

I used some steel wheel weights from my old Jacobsen F10 mower, I bolted them to my bumper with 5/8 bolts.


----------



## micklock

I made a new back bumper for my jeep so I had to come up with a new way to mount my weights. Works great, a lot faster and easier to put on and take off than my old system.


----------



## brad96z28

What do the weigh about?


----------



## micklock

brad96z28;1066810 said:


> What do the weigh about?


The weights are 130# each.


----------



## KMBertog

I put a couple 50 pound bags of sand in the back and have had no issues.


----------



## Plow Man Jim

As one guy said I use the same weight in sand bags as my plow weights it comes out to about 450 pounds in the back of my Cherokee and it works great.


----------



## 18lmslcsr

steel24;891285 said:


> I put on a rear hitch carrier and put my snow thrower on it. Works good.


Agreed... Big time!
I place 2- 3650 Toro's in the all aluminum rack with 2-back saver shovels and fuel.

C.


----------

